# carrasco/algoz/verdugo



## GamblingCamel

VERDUGO, during the 1960's, was a star villain on Telecatch, Brazil's premier professional wrestling tv show.

What is the difference between the words *carrasco, algoz and verdugo*?


----------



## Carfer

Para mim são sinónimos. Os dois últimos já se usam pouco e o primeiro usa-se frequentemente em sentido figurado. A ausência de castigos corporais e, específicamente, da pena de morte em Portugal há século e meio, contribui em muito para que esses termos apareçam pouco, especialmente os dois últimos, como digo.


----------



## anaczz

São sinônimos, as três palavras podem ser usadas tanto para indicar quem executa as penas de morte ou de castigos físicos, como para indicar pessoas que agem com crueldade ou com maldade.
A meu ver, carrasco é a palavra mais utilizada, seguida de algoz e por último verdugo  que se encontra mais na literatura e frequentemente relacionada apenas aos castigos físicos (chibatadas, etc.)


----------



## Audie

Tenho duas dúvidas sobre '_algoz_':

1-Como vocês pronunciam o 'o'? (O Houaiss e o Aurélio que tenho dizem que é '*ô'* (fechado)

2-Afinal, é substantivo masculino, sobrecomum ou comum de dois? (Há diferenças entre os dicionários e as gramáticas que possuo)


----------



## anaczz

Eu sempre falei e ouvi com ó (aberto).


----------



## Audie

anaczz said:


> Eu sempre falei e ouvi com ó (aberto).


Eu também. E em Portugal, Miss Marple?


----------



## Carfer

Audierunt said:


> Eu também. E em Portugal, Miss Marple?


 
Também.
Acho que é masculino. De resto, as mulheres não costumam dedicar-se a essas actividades.


----------



## Audie

Carfer said:


> Também.
> Acho que é masculino. De resto, as mulheres não costumam dedicar-se a essas actividades.


Não, Carfer. Você é que deve ser um homem de sorte. 

Bem, embora muitos outros nãotenham postado, minha conclusão é: a pronúncia com 'ô' (fechado) está desaparecendo, se é que existiu. Por isso o Aulete indica o 'ó' (aberto).

Obrigada a ambos por se darem ao trabalho.


----------



## MugenKaosu

ABC da Língua Culta, de Celso Pedro Luft:


> *algoz* _s.m._ Carrasco, verdugo. Com *o* fechado, tb.[também] no pl[ural] *algozes*. A tendência para o *o* aberto é apenas um fato de regul[arização] (cp. [compare/comparar] _voz, albatroz, foz, noz,_ etc.).



P.S.: se é que minha humilde contribuição é necessária depois da citação acima: eu sempre ouvi/falei com o *o* aberto.

*EDITADO*: Para deixar mais clara a citação:


> *algoz* _s.m._ Carrasco, verdugo. Com *o* fechado, tb. [= também] no pl[ural] *algozes*. A tendência para o *o* aberto é apenas um fato de regul[arização] (cp. [= compare/comparar] _voz, albatroz, foz, noz,_ etc.).


----------



## GamblingCamel

MugenKaosu said:


> algoz s.m. Carrasco, verdugo. Com o fechado, tb.[também] no pl[ural] algozes. A tendência para o o aberto é apenas um fato de regul[arização] (cp. [compare/comparar] voz, albatroz, foz, noz, etc.).



ROFL. Nice typo, 無限. I just spent 3 minutes of my precious time looking up definitions for REGUL and ARIZACÃO. Please try to be more careful.

It continues to intrigue me how much Brazilians are curious about each other's pronunciations of words. The theme of regularization vs. variation comes up much more often than it does in the States.


----------



## Audie

MugenKaosu said:


> P.S.: se é que minha humilde contribuição é necessária depois da citação acima: eu sempre ouvi/falei com o *o* aberto.


Para mim, é muito necessária. Obrigada, Mugen!

Sem querer abusar e já abusando, sabe dizer se "atualmente", nas salas de aula, em que categoria (masculino, s2g, sobrecomum) '_algoz_' se enquadra?


GamblingCamel said:


> ROFL. Nice typo, 無限. I just spent 3  minutes of my precious time looking up definitions for REGUL and  ARIZACÃO. Please try to be more careful.


Tadinho, Mugen só quis  nos ajudar... O pior é que eu não sei o que quer dizer é  "regularização".



> It continues to intrigue me how much Brazilians are curious about  each other's pronunciations of words. The theme of regularization vs.  variation comes up much more often than it does in the  States.


Didn't you know that we are a bit talkative?


----------



## MugenKaosu

GamblingCamel said:


> ROFL. Nice typo, 無限. I just spent 3 minutes of my precious time looking up definitions for REGUL and ARIZACÃO. Please try to be more careful.


 Não estou vendo nenhum erro de digitação. No original estava escrito "regul.", forma abreviada de "regularização". Por isso, indiquei o restante da palavra para que ficasse inteligível. Lembre-se que tudo que está entre colchetes é intromissão minha no texto de Luft.


----------



## Audie

MugenKaosu said:


> Não estou vendo nenhum erro de digitação. No original estava escrito "regul.", forma abreviada de "regularização". Por isso, indiquei o restante da palavra para que ficasse inteligível. Lembre-se que tudo que está entre colchetes é intromissão minha no texto de Luft.


Também não entendi muito bem o que GC quis dizer. Talvez seja porque, em vez de repetir a palavra inteira dentro dos colchetes, você só colocou a continuação. Ele deve ter procurado a palavra "ARIZAÇÃO" e...


----------



## MugenKaosu

Audierunt said:


> Para mim, é muito necessária. Obrigada, Mugen!
> 
> Sem querer abusar e já abusando, sabe dizer se "atualmente", nas salas de aula, em que categoria (masculino, s2g, sobrecomum) '_algoz_' se enquadra?


Não sei; nem lembro de um professor ensinar algo sobre essa palavra, haha.



Audierunt said:


> O pior é que eu não sei o que quer dizer é  "regularização".


Nem eu. Mas acho que o Luft quis dizer "tornar razoável, conveniente". Porque daí fica uma regrinha: sempre que terminar com *oz*, pronuncia-se com *o* aberto:

voz, albatroz, foz, noz e, com a regularização, algoz.


----------



## MugenKaosu

Audierunt said:


> Também não entendi muito bem o que GC quis dizer. Talvez seja porque, em vez de repetir a palavra inteira dentro dos colchetes, você só colocou a continuação. Ele deve ter procurado a palavra "ARIZAÇÃO" e...


Sim. É que há palavras como "tb.", que não tem como eu "continuar"... Aí ficou cada palavra do jeito que dava... Vou mudar o original para deixar mais claro.


----------



## Audie

MugenKaosu said:


> Não sei; nem lembro de um professor ensinar algo sobre essa palavra, haha.


Pois é. Aulete diz que é s2g, Luft diz que é s.m., Cunha&Cintra,  sobrecomum, Houaiss e Aurélio, s.m.  Vou fazer uma média ponderada.


> Nem eu. Mas acho que o Luft quis dizer "tornar razoável, conveniente". Porque daí fica uma regrinha: sempre que terminar com *oz*, pronuncia-se com *o* aberto:
> 
> voz, albatroz, foz, noz, e, com a regularização, algoz.


Mas então por que ele faz questão de lembrar que no plural também é "*ô*" e o "*ó*" é apenas uma tendência : '_Com o fechado, tb.[também] no pl[ural] algozes. A tendência para o o aberto é apenas um fato...' ?  _

Nossa, será que eu conseguirei dormir com essa dúvida?


----------



## MugenKaosu

Eu interpretei o "apenas" como uma forma de dizer "Poxa, gente, é apenas uma regularização. Não tem nada de errado nisso! Parem de criticar quem fala assim!".

Mas, sei lá...

Editado: leio, releio, releio de novo... e nada. Não sei mais de nada...


----------

